# Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo Cigar Review - 1992 on steroids



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

taste like a 92 but with a creamier lighter flavor. got a great price in Mich. even with our 1.39 per stick tax.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo Cigar Review - 1992 on steroids


----------

